# Derelict High School



## Cuban B. (Apr 29, 2008)

Approaching the High School.






Lecture Theatre.





Greenhouse in a courtyard.





Home ec.





Background of the stage.





Biology.





Corridor.





Maths.





Metal work.





Tech. studies.





A staff room.





An empty classroom.





Main hall.





Geography.





Main hall on the stage.





Grafitti in a store room.





Classroom.





Art supplies.


----------



## Neosea (Apr 29, 2008)

"Schools out forever!" Nice photos, thanks


----------



## fezzyben (Apr 29, 2008)

sweet report


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Apr 29, 2008)

Looks great! A few of us did a school round these parts last year but it didn't have half as much stuff left as that. Nice one.

TnM


----------



## Mayrah (Apr 29, 2008)

good shots Cuban... i see you love being the student


----------



## tonyque2 (Apr 29, 2008)

Long time since I was at school and it sure wasn't like this one, Would really love to have a look round here as its so un-trashed. Unfortunately its the wrong end of the country to me - ah well !! Nice pictures and interesting to see. Thanks Tony


----------



## fire*fly (Apr 29, 2008)

nice one


----------



## Cuban B. (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks folks, I'll be updating this thread once I get the gym hall, pool, roof and headmasters office


----------



## thompski (Apr 29, 2008)

That school looks amazing! Much more to it then the one I went to. Did you get on top of the four storey block?


----------



## melvinbmx (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice one Cuban, is this your old school? Is that Borat painted on the back drop of the stage?


----------



## tonyque2 (Apr 29, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing the other parts (especially the pool) when you have the chance to return for more pics. Cheers Tony


----------



## Shepy (Apr 29, 2008)

That place looks great, lots of interesting stuff still about, nice one.

~Shepy


----------



## johno23 (Apr 29, 2008)

Good pictures,looks like they just left on Friday.I guess we ran out of factories and such like to close down,so they are starting on our schools now.
anything to save a few quid


----------



## sqwasher (Apr 30, 2008)

Cool-don't see pics of many schools in such good condition! Looking forward to your next installment!


----------



## King Al (Apr 30, 2008)

Very impressive stuff!! love the Lecture room. Nice one Cuban


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 30, 2008)

Fabulous stuff, Cuban. It's great to see nearly everything still in place. Ooh, art supplies!


----------



## Cuban B. (Apr 30, 2008)

This place is getting the PFI treatment and it wasn't my school here, but it is close. I'll be on the roof next time I return but it'll be a little more bare as more stuff gets removed.


----------



## Cuban B. (May 3, 2008)

Up on the roof with the Wallace Monument in the distance.





Stirling Castle in the distance, and the lift shaft in the foreground.





Most of the tables, chairs and equipment has now been removed from the school. I think they're getting sent to Africa.


----------



## banshee (May 3, 2008)

love the lathes.used to mess about on them at school ,and now would love one to actually make stuff for my old cars


----------



## MonkeyGirl (May 3, 2008)

great looking explore! looks in mint condition too


----------



## mr_bones (May 3, 2008)

Great stuff, not seen this before.


----------



## Maniac (May 3, 2008)

Still amazes me how much they leave behind when schools get new buildings under a PFI. Lots more going to be coming up in the next few years as the Governments academy programme presses on, and most open in new buildings. 

Nice Report 

Maniac


----------

